# putting a snow hunt together



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

just getting started but here would be the outline.

@ first week of feb (hopefully 3rd-5th) that is during the first week of the co season.. the 6th-7th is the first weekend in the co..

NE Arkansas

1000 dekes Min. per person.. if you bring 1800, bring a guest 2400, 2 guest.. so on..

want to have at least 20 k decoys.. set up would be fairly easy because you can place decoys very close to each other..

at this point im just looking to see if anyone would be interested in such an ordeal.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

sounds like a cluster f*ck to me.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

most top waters dont own 1000+ dekes and are willing to travel.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wondering what would be the point of setting that many decoys up when you can shoot geese over 400 ???


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Garrett, if you make the trip out to South Dakota this spring again we could probably get a spread of 5K out but I dont think I can round up 20k for ya...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

HS did the 10K decoy spread and we ended up shooting more a week before using only 600 in the exact same field.

I think it's really just overkill.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Garrett, if you make the trip out to South Dakota this spring again we could probably get a spread of 5K out but I dont think I can round up 20k for ya...


you can bet on us being back.. 5k might be over kill up there..

Ark is a differant animal.. the birds in ark are not hungery.. this is their wintering ground.. they gather into HUGE groups before they leave out..


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

hahahahaha 1 person per 1000 decoys????? you know how long that would take to put all those up, you boys are crazy


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have about 1400 sillosocks- I would definitely be in- I live in Southern Illinois- email me at [email protected] to let me know of the logistics- I would think that James from snows unlimited would be willing to also give it a go- Plus he just started a line of new decoys- He has several thousand...Maybe he could chime in? James you out there?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

that would be great..


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Just wondering what would be the point of setting that many decoys up when you can shoot geese over 400 ???


I have to agree here. We use 500 and have plenty of successes in the fall and spring.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

He is saying for the area you need lots of decoys. SO stop putting input about how many decoys you are using were you hunt. Cuz he hunted with me and john and some of my other buddies and we only used 550.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

possumfoot said:


> sodakhunter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Garrett, if you make the trip out to South Dakota this spring again we could probably get a spread of 5K out but I dont think I can round up 20k for ya...
> ...


As opposed to the itty bitty groups they break into up north?

:roll:


----------



## snowgoosehumper (Sep 24, 2009)

i got 10 doz avery tnt shells 5/8 7 dozen deadlies and 10 dozen sillosocks but nobody i go with is to motivated by using decoys only jumping i wanna meet more people who love doing it as much as me


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> He is saying for the area you need lots of decoys. SO stop putting input about how many decoys you are using were you hunt. Cuz he hunted with me and john and some of my other buddies and we only used 550.


 Well I am talking about the same area. I have hunted and lived in Arkansas my whole life.


----------

